# question about LED shimmer effect



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

is this something inherent to all LED's or something programmed into the marine led fixtures?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

No, the shimmer I believe is due to the nature of the LED light source....that is, its a point light source that is not diffuse. For instance, the sun is a point light source. Fluorescent tubes are not. Halides are.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

cool thx for the info


----------

